# Tank occupants



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if I could get some feedback on my tank inhabitants. I've tried to research it, but there seems to be no consensus. Am i over stocked/ under stocked?

60 gallon reef. at least 50lbs of LR

Currently:

1 clown (1-1.5")
1 jawfish (1.5")
1 sunburst anthias (1-1.5")
1 red velvet wrasse (2.5-3")

Due soon:
1 snowflake clown (1.5")
1 assessor (small)

wishlist
Golden angel

thanks


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on ur sumo wc spedual scimmer ect but you should be good to add a few more


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

awesome thanks


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Wc once a month. Skimmer on 24/7

Anyone know if red velvet wrasse + hooded fairy wrasse be ok together in my tank? Thanks


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I'd just like to mention that the Golden Angel is a crappy aquarium subject. I've had three. They've always been super reclusive and only emerged once out of every three feedings. Just some food for thought before you dump $100+ on one


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

hmm thanks albert. Any idea on the wrasses? ive observed that the red fin is a big ass bully. When it comes to feeding time h jus goobles up everything lol


----------

